# Giải pháp phục hồi cho mẹ khi sinh con vào mùa đông



## Vietcorset (17/12/18)

_Thời tiết giá lạnh vào những ngày đông khiến mẹ bỉm sữa phải lo lắng hơn rất nhiều so với mùa hè, đặc biệt là với mẹ vừa sinh bé xong._

Vào mùa đông, thời tiết giá lạnh khiến mẹ gặp phải nhiều lo lắng khi sắp đến ngày dự sinh vì khi nhiệt độ xuống thấp, không chỉ gây ảnh hưởng dến sức khỏe của con mà làm cho sinh hoạt hai mẹ con trở nên xáo trộn hoàn toàn. Vì vậy các mẹ cần tích lũy những kinh nghiệm khi sinh con vào mùa đông để giúp mẹ hồi phục nhanh chóng và bé được tăng cân đều. Bài viết này VietCorset mình sẽ chỉ chị em vài cách nhé!

*Chăm sóc trẻ sơ sinh vào mùa đông*





​
Chuẩn bị phòng ấm: Mùa đông ở miền Bắc thường rất là lạnh gây ảnh hưởng không nhỏ đến hai mẹ con. Vì vậy trước khi sinh chị em hãy chuẩn bị cho con yêu một căn phòng thật ấm áp và thoải mái.

+ Ủ ấm cho con đúng cách: Nhiều mẹ thường có quan niệm sai lầm là mặc nhiều quần áo sẽ giúp bé giữ ấm cơ thể. Nhưng thực ra mặc quá nhiều quần áo khiến bé cảm thấy khó chịu, không thoải mái và hay quấy khóc. Vì vậy hãy để cho bé mặc vừa đủ ấm và thoải mái, không quá chật là được.

+ Cho bé bú: Hãy luôn chuẩn bị khăn sạch nhúng nước ấm lau đầu ti trước khi cho bé bú, điều này sẽ giúp bé không bị lạnh khi chạm vào người mẹ.

+ Thường xuyên tắm rửa, vệ sinh cho con: Thời tiết khô dễ khiến cơ thể bé mất nước nên khi tắm mẹ cần phải lưu ý:

Nên làm ấm phòng tắm trước khi bế con vào tắm, đồng thời chuẩn bị đầy đủ quần áo và chăn, tất, bao tay ở bên cạnh, khi tắm xong lau người là mặc luôn đồ cho bé. Trước đó có thể hơ quần áo của trẻ để tránh tình trạng con mặc vào bị lạnh
Dùng nước đun sôi để nguội để nhiệt độ khoảng 36-38 độ rồi tắm cho con, kiểm tra nước bằng tay, nước không nóng quá là được.
Phòng tắm phải tuyệt đối kín gió, đồng thời nhiệt độ trong phòng để khoảng 30 độ là tốt nhất.
Nên cho bé tắm vào lúc chiều 3-4 giờ, không nên tắm quá lâu, chỉ nên để khoảng 10 phút trở lại.
Sau khi tắm xong hãy mặc quần áo và giữ ấm cơ thể của bé càng nhanh càng tốt.
*Chăm sóc mẹ sau sinh*





​
+ Quần áo: Khi sinh thì mẹ phải mặc trang phục của bệnh viện tuy nhiên khi sinh xong mẹ được phép mặc đồ của mình mang theo, để tránh bị lạnh thì chị em nên mang theo quần áo có cúc, váy rời, áo khoác để dành mặc khi xuất viện.

+ Vệ sinh sạch sẽ: Sau sinh cơ thể bé rất cần được làm sạch vì vậy hãy chọn mộc phòng kín, tránh gió lùa đồng thời tranh thủ tắm bằng nước ấm và lau khô người cho bé để tránh bị cảm lạnh. Đồng thời hạn chế ngâm mình trong nước với các mẹ sinh mổ.

+ Bổ sung nước một cách đều đặn: Thời tiết lạnh làm mẹ hay lười uống nước nhưng nếu không uống đủ nước thì sẽ không đủ sữa cho bé bú, thế nên mỗi ngày mẹ cần phải bổ sung thêm từ 2- 2,5 lít nước để tránh tình trạng thiếu nước, đồng thời giúp mẹ gọi sữa trở về.

+ Cần bằng dinh dưỡng: Mẹ nên tăng cường bổ sung vitamin C,A cho cơ thể đẻ tăng sức đề kháng, chống nguy cơ cơ thể bị nhiễm lạnh.

+ Sau khoảng 20-30 ngày khi vết thương đã lành thì chị em có thể đeo gen nịt bụng Latex để giúp giữ ấm cơ thể và giảm vùng bụng sổ sau sinh rất hiệu quả. Phù hợp với chị em bỉm sữa ít vận động mà vẫn có thể giảm mỡ thừa được.


----------

